# on the home straight



## Adrian h (Nov 2, 2011)

Got a letter last week asking me to send off my passport so I can get my PR visa .
I cannot believe after all this time am getting my visa.

So am going to be moving to Calgary asap, what is the best way to find a house for rent? It would be nice to have a place to live as soon as I get thete .. 
How did you all sort out a place to live? 

Adrian


----------



## simongjones (Aug 14, 2012)

When I arrived in Vancouver a few years ago I rented a furnished apartment over the internet for 2 months. During those first 2 months we found somewhere to rent for a year using the local papers and craigslist. During the first year we got a much better feel for where we would like to settle and so we were much better informed when it came to buying a place.

It didn't go quite as smoothly as I have described it, but the overall approach was sound, especially since the closing costs on buying and selling property are so high here in BC.


----------

